# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Finasteride

## Edwin

Hallo mensen die op zoek zijn naar een site waar je goedkoop finasteride kan bestellen. Ik zelf bestel mijn finasteride al 2 jaar op http://on.to/finasteride

Hun e-mail is [email protected] 

Het bestellen gaat veilig snel en gemakkelijk, je kan ook onder rembours bestellen. Het is een Nederlands bedrijf, geen creditcard troep enz. gewoon makkelijk.

p.s. de prijzen die op de site staan vermeld gelden niet meer het is nu nog goedkoper geworden alleen is dat nog niet aangepast op de site.

succes Edwin

----------

